# Flexible conduit required



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...greenfield manufactures could probable give you four pages filled with reasons to use their product, while pipe manufactures could probable fit it all on a sticky note. Use your judgement, if it vibrates, or needs interchanging, flex is the answer. Some customers, with their own engineering dept., want transformers terminated with conduit, I think it should be flex because of vibration.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

360max said:


> ...greenfield manufactures could probable give you four pages filled with reasons to use their product, while pipe manufactures could probable fit it all on a sticky note. Use your judgement, if it vibrates, or needs interchanging, flex is the answer. Some customers, with their own engineering dept., want transformers terminated with conduit, I think it should be flex because of vibration.


Yeah that is true in few spots the conduit if directally hook up to the equiment which they can make viberation noise and with conduit they can make it more louder like a tuning fork or simair like that.

That why some of the equiment it will work the best to use the flexiable's 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Teck cable is standard here for any roof top units.Bad idea to use conduit I.M.H.O.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Flex isn't "required" for anything really. Anything you use flex for, you could probably use cabtire for. Or Teck.

But in canada, flex is the last choice for permanent raceways, and there is a maximum length limit, and you have to have a ground run through it. We have a small section of code on flex with the conditions of use.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

what is teck cable? _ ( i sense a colloquialism....)_ ~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it is a lot like tray cable but I am not sure.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

should'nt you have used Rigid Conduit as it is on a rooftop? 

Conduit or emt for stuff that will not have to be changed out in the future, and Flexible for things that will, and I believe is within 6 ft.


----------



## 14471 (Aug 20, 2010)

The penetration was directly below the disconnect, less than 18", I'm thinking why change over to flex when I can run directly into the disconnect. I also considered rigid, but that EMT will be there after I pass on in 12/2012. EMT is legal on rooftops as long as proper fittings and support are used. The question is (not to be rude) does anyone know of an article stating the requirement of flex. And I'll have to disagree with "kaboler" I'm sure flex is required for certain applications. I just can't find it in writing.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> what is teck cable? _( i sense a colloquialism....)_ ~CS~


http://www.southwire.com/products/CSATeck90PowerCable.htm


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> what is teck cable? _ ( i sense a colloquialism....)_ ~CS~


A pain in the ass to strip.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> what is teck cable? _( i sense a colloquialism....)_ ~CS~


 
What's with the overly large font? You don't wear your glasses when on the PC or didn't get enough attention as a child?:laughing:


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I think it is a lot like tray cable but I am not sure.


If I remember right, BBQ, tech cable is a lot like AC or BX, only with a waterproof coating on the outside.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

randomkiller said:


> What's with the overly large font? You don't wear your glasses when on the PC or didn't get enough attention as a child?:laughing:


He's fruity.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

jmsmith said:


> If I remember right, BBQ, tech cable is a lot like AC or BX, only with a waterproof coating on the outside.




And inside....


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

rdr said:


> And inside....


That's right... Just armored tray cable. Been a while. Thanks for the memory jog.
:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BBQ said:


> He's fruity.


 
I just find it annoying and I'm probably not the only one.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

mrmike said:


> should'nt you have used Rigid Conduit as it is on a rooftop?


Why???


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

*Flex*

If you can get a hold of the bid documents for the job, look in the specificatiions section. They will normaly tell you to use common, proven and industry adopted methods and processes when constructing said work.

You could ask 10 Electricians and 9 would tell you to use flex.
Typed words rule, hand written always wins.


----------



## IBEWRockstar (Nov 10, 2011)

rdr said:


> A pain in the ass to strip.


And a lot of money for connectors


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Your install is fine. LFMC in your rooftop app are just design decisions. Keep up the good work!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

CoopElec said:


> If you can get a hold of the bid documents for the job, look in the specificatiions section. They will normaly tell you to use common, proven and industry adopted methods and processes when constructing said work.
> 
> You could ask 10 Electricians and 9 would tell you to use flex.
> Typed words rule, hand written always wins.


I wouldn't use FLEX on a rooftop. Consider that a damp/wet location.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

rdr said:


> And inside....
> 
> View attachment 11989


 
That is not far off from our MC we used in France and ditto with the dreaded SWA ( steel wired armoured ) cable that will take time as well.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

in canada, liquid-tight flex is cheaper than flex. Crazy but true.

I didn't know you guys in the USA called teck cable "tray cable" or something. Interesting!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I use the liquid tight flex all the time and sometimes when it is not required just to make life easier. I often use it for standby generators when they are placed far from the home. I will use rigid PVC to get from the transfer switch to a junction box mounted to a PT 4"X6" pedestal that i lag to a PT base full of stone. From there i run two separate runs of liquid tight flex to the generator. I do this for vibration and the generator can actually be moved around some if needed. My inspector has stated he does not like the looks of the stuff but he always passes it.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't recall any code requiring flex for any specific application. If there are no job specific specs, then you can use any code compliant method that is acceptable to to your AHJ.

Years ago, almost everything was piped in, with no flex used at all. You have all probably seen equipment rooms with all of the motors piped in with rigid to an Erickson and a close nipple at the pecker head. When LT (Sealtite) was first allowed in these locations, it was absolutely limited to no more than 18". These were usually the job specs.

Now days, you are likely to see a piece of MC dropping 25 feet from the bar joist to a motor.

What has become of craftsmanship?


----------



## JSpark (Nov 25, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Flex isn't "required" for anything really. Anything you use flex for, you could probably use cabtire for. Or Teck.
> 
> But in canada, flex is the last choice for permanent raceways, and there is a maximum length limit, and you have to have a ground run through it. We have a small section of code on flex with the conditions of use.


Too bad cabrire isn't a permanent wiring method and too bad I could run flex a thousand feet. So basically your wrong flex is great for making connections to multiple things


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

Flex is normally used from conduit to disconnects and their loads for vibratory reasons as well as being able to disconnet easily from equipment if it ever should need to be removed for service or replacement....generally no more than 6ft in length and often specked out for much less....It is also used in wet locations to provide drip loops and from builing to building on, school portables for example as an expansion joint...It really comes in handy in California because of earthquakes.


----------

